# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  पर्यावरण हितैषी नानक खेती

## devvrat

*
पर्यावरण हितैषी नानक खेती - राकेश सैन
**भारतीय आध्यात्मिक आकाशगंगा के प्रकाशस्तंभ श्री गुरुनानक देव जी का अमर संदेश है कि ‘रज्ज के वाह, ते रल्ल के खा’ अर्थात् खूब परिश्रम करो और मिल-बाटकर खाओ. गुरुजी ने मिल-बाटकर खाने का संदेश केवल मानव जाति के लिए ही नहीं, बल्कि सभी चराचर जगत् के लिए दिया जो प्राणवान है. उन्होंने सारे जगत् में एक ही ज्योति-पुंज के दर्शन किए. उनके इन्हीं अमर वाक्यों में छिपा है पर्यावरण संरक्षण व जीव-प्रेम का सिद्धांत. इसी सिद्धांत पर चलते हुए की जाने वाली कृषि को नाम दिया गया है ‘नानक खेती’, जो पंजाब में धीरे-धीरे गति पकड़ती जा रही है. गिरते भू-जल स्तर, बिगड़ते पर्यावरण, लुप्तप्राय होते प्राणी जगत् और बंजर होती जमीन को बचाने का अब केवल एक ही रास्ता बचा है- नानक खेती; जिसमें विषैले कीटनाशकों और रासायनिक खादों का प्रयोग किए बिना परंपरागत तरीके से अधिक उपज लेने का सफल प्रयोग किया जा रहा है.* *हम आपको मिलाने जा रहे हैं पंजाब के उन पॉंच किसानों से, जो नानक खेती के सफल प्रयोग से उन कथित कृषि वैज्ञानिकों के समक्ष चुनौती बनकर उभरे हैं, जो देश में खाद्य सुरक्षा सुनिश्*चित करने के लिए रासायनिक खादों व विषैले कीटनाशकों का प्रयोग आवश्यक मानते हुए अक्सर परंपरागत कृषि का उपहास उड़ाते हैं.
साप्ताहिक पाञ्चजन्य से साभार http://panchjanya.com/arch/2012/04/0...1april2012.htm*

----------


## devvrat

*पर्यावरण हितैषी नानक खेती - राकेश सैन*
*सूफी संप्रदाय के संत शेख फरीद जी की कर्मभूमि फरीदकोट जिले के चैना गॉंव के निवासी अमरजित शर्मा अक्सर सोचते थे कि कुछ किसान अपने लिए जो सब्जियॉं उगाते है उनमें कीटनाशकों व रासायनिक खाद की जगह गोबर की खाद डालते है और रासायनिक सब्जियों को बाजार में बेचते है, तो उन्हें दु:ख होता था. क्योंकि इस दुनिया में सभी को जीने का समान अधिकार है और किसान का दायित्व है कि वह समाज को शुद्ध अन्न, फल, सब्जियॉं पैदा करके दे. 
इन्हीं विचारों को खाद-पानी उस समय मिला जब उन्होंने २००६ में निकटवर्ती गॉंव भगतुआना में खेती विरासत मंच की गोष्ठी में हिस्सा लिया. उन्होंने अपनी पॉंच एकड़ जमीन में रासायनिक खादों का व जहरीले कीटनाशकों का प्रयोग छोड दिया और फसली विविधता पर जोर देना शुरू किया. उन्होंने पिछले साल कुदरती खेती से ६ क्विंटल कपास पैदा की, जबकि बीटी कॉटन ८ क्विंटल पैदा हुई. इतना ही नहीं, महंगे बीजों व कीटनाशकों के छिड़काव के रूप में उन्होंने हजारों रुपये बचा लिए. उल्लेखनीय है कि पंजाब में बीटी कॉटन पर भी कीटनाशक के छिड़काव की आवश्यकता महसूस हो रही है और किसान दो-तीन छिड़काव अवश्य करते है; जबकि बीटी कॉटन आने के पहले यह दावा किया जा रहा था कि इस तकनीक के आने से कीटनाशकों का प्रयोग बंद हो जाएगा. खैर, यह अलग विषय है. उन्होंने अपने खेतों में उगी सब्जियों को बच्चों के संस्थान में भेजना शुरू किया तो वहॉं बच्चों के स्वास्थ्य में सुधार देखने को मिला, इससे उन्हें आत्मिक खुशी मिली. चाहे पंजाब में मोटे अनाज- बाजरा, जौ, चना- की खेती सीमित या लुप्तप्राय हो चुकी है और इसका बाज़ार भी नहीं है; परंतु श्री. शर्मा ने इनकी खेती शुरू की है. लोग दवा के रूप में इन उत्पादों का प्रयोग करने लगे है जिससे उनके उत्पादों की मांग काफी बढ़ गई है. वे विभिन्न समय से अपने खेतों में ६० तरह के उत्पाद लेते रहे है. श्री. शर्मा कहते है कि, परिश्रम से बचने व समय बचाने के चक्कर में हम कथित आधुनिक कृषि और कृषि के अंधाधुंद  मशीनीकरण की दलदल में फसते जा रहे है. अगर किसान अपने व्यवसाय को प्रसन्नतापूर्वक व दिल लगाकर करे तो कोई कारण नहीं है कि परंपरागत कृषि प्रचलन दोबारा शुरू न हो. 
बीज बँक
श्री. शर्मा ने नया प्रयोग करते हुए बीज बँक शुरू किया है. इसके तहत किसानों को परंपरागत फसलों के बीज नि:शुल्क दिए जाते हैं और उनसे आशा की जाती है कि फसल पैदा होने पर वे दोगुना बीज या पचीस किलो अतिरिक्त बीज ब्याज के रूप में बीज बँक में जमा करवाए जो आगे अन्य किसानों को वितरित किए जा सकें. इस बँक के अभी तक दो सौ सदस्य बन चुके है. बँक के लिए बीज जमा करने के लिए श्री. शर्मा पूरे देश की यात्रा करते है. राजमा के बीज उन्होंने सिक्कीम जाकर प्राप्त किए है; इसी तरह गेहू की बंसी नामक नस्ल के बीज महाराष्ट्र से प्राप्त किए है. उनके बँक में गेहू के बंसी के अतिरिक्त चावल कट्टा, मुंदरी, शर्बती बीजों के पर्याप्त भंडार है. इसके अतिरिक्त नरमा कपास, ज्वार, बाजरे के भी अनेक देसी नस्ल के बीज उपलब्ध है. फिलहाल यह बँक अपने प्रारंभिक स्तर पर है.
*_साप्ताहिक पाञ्चजन्य से साभार_
http://panchjanya.com/arch/2012/04/0...1april2012.htm

----------


## devvrat

*पर्यावरण हितैषी नानक खेती - राकेश सैन
लगभग १३० एकड़ में खेती करनेवाले सीमावर्ती जिला फाजिल्का के समीपवर्ती गॉंव कटहड़ा के निवासी विनेाद कुमार ज्याणी पॉंच-छ: साल पहले आम किसानों की तरह थे. खेतों में नरमा कपास ़(लम्बे धागे वाली अमेरिकन कपास) की फसल के लिए कीटनाशक, कनक के लिए युरिया व रासायनिक खाद खरीदने और कृषि में मशीनों के अंधाधुंद प्रयोग के बाद वार्षिक आय का जमा-खर्च करते तो हाथ मलते रह जाते. सारे परिवार के परिश्रम के बाद भी खाली झोली, या बस इतनी ही बचत कि दिहाड़ी भी शायद ही पूरी हो. नवंबर २००५ में जब खेतों में कपास की बिजाई की जानी थी तो उनके हाथों लगी कृषि वैज्ञानिक श्री. सुभाष पालेकर की किताबें, जिसमें जीरो बजट खेती के बारे में जानकारी दी गई है. उसके बाद से उन्होंने कथित आधुनिक कृषि का पूरी तरह त्याग कर दिया. आज वे पूरे पंजाब में कुदरती खेती या नानक खेती के सबसे सफल सेनानी बनकर उभरे है. 
श्री. ज्याणी बताते है कि किसान होने के नाते उनसे अधिक कौन जान सकता था कि रासायनिक खेती हमारे जीवन में बड़ी तेजी से जहर घोल रही है. परंतु अन्य किसानों की तरह वे बेबस और विकल्पहीन थे, पर अब ऐसा नहीं था. सबसे पहले उन्होंने फसली विविधता को अपनाते हुए मिश्रित खेती शुरू की, जिसमें गेहू, नरमा कपास के साथ-साथ सब्जियॉं, फल, दलहन फसलों का उत्पादन लेना शुरू किया. बिजाई से पहले गोमूत्र से तैयार ‘बीजामृत’ से बीजोपचार और कीटनाशक की जगह ‘जीवामृत’ का प्रयोग करना शुरू किया. परंपरागत जाति की फसलों के बीज पहले तो समविचारी किसानों से प्राप्त किए, परंतु आज वे अपने खेतों से ही अगली फसल के लिए बीज बचाकर रखते है. यहीं भारत की परंपरा भी है. हर बार बीज न खरीदने तथा कीटनाशकों व रासायनिक खादों का खर्च कम होने से कृषि उनके लिए फायदे का सौदा बन गई. आरंभ में चाहे अपेक्षानुरूप सफलता नहीं मिली, परंतु आज गुणवत्ता व उत्पादन दर के आधार पर वे खेती को लाभ का सौदा बना चुके है. आज वे अपने खेतों में फसलों के अतिरिक्त किन्नू-मालटा, नींबू जाति के अन्य फलों, अमरूद, आडू, अलूचा सहित अनेक फसलों की खेती करते है. गुणवत्ता के कारण उनके बहुत से उत्पाद खेतों में ही हाथों हाथ बिक जाते है. 
श्री. ज्याणी बताते है कि रासायनिक खेती पर किसानों को सरकार भारी भरकम छूट देती है. उदाहरण : अगर बाजार में यूरिया के बोरे की कीमत २६० रुपये है तो सरकार को उस पर ८५० रुपयों की छूट देनी पड़ती है, क्योंकि यूरिया की अंतर्राष्ट्रीय कीमत ११०० रुपये प्रति बोरे से अधिक बैठती है. इसी तरह अगर डीएपी की बाजार में कीमत ४६० रुपये प्रति बॅग है, तो सरकार को २२४० रुपयों की छूट देनी पड़ती है. कथित आधुनिक या रासायनिक खेती करने पर औसतन सरकार को १०,००० रुपये प्रति एकड़ के हिसाब से किसानों को छूट (सब्सिडी) देनी पड़ती है. अगर इतनी ही सब्सिडी कुदरती या परंपरागत कृषि करने पर दी जाए तो किसान भला खेतों में आत्मघाती रसायन का जहर क्यों छिड़कें? इससे पर्यावरण प्रदूषण की बहुत सारी समस्याएँ हल हो जाएगी.
*_साप्ताहिक पाञ्चजन्य से साभार

_

----------


## devvrat

*पर्यावरण हितैषी नानक खेती - राकेश सैन
**चंडीगढ़ के पास गॉंव लाडरों के युवा किसान, गौरव सहाय को बचपन से ही प्रकृति से लगाव था. आधुनिक खेती के नाम पर इसका विनाश होते देख उन्हें पीड़ा होती थी, परंतु कुछ कर पाने में असमर्थ थे. उन्होंने सूचना प्रौद्योगिकी में एमबीए किया है. चाहते तो अच्छी नौकरी करके सुविधा-संपन्न जीवन व्यतीत कर सकते थे, परंतु बचपन के शौक ने जोर मारा और निकल पड़े धरती माता की सेवा में. 
पंजाब में रबी (स्थानीय भाषा में हाड़ी) की फसल में गेहूँ और सावनी की फसलों में धान या मालव के कुछ इलाकों में नरमा कपास बीजने का ही प्रचलन है. दोआवा के कुछ इलाकों में मक्का व आलू बीजने का भी प्रचलन है, परंतु अधिक निर्भरता दो तीन फसलों पर ही है. धान पंजाब जैसे मैदानी इलाकों की फसल नहीं है, क्योंकि इसमें पानी की खपत बहुत ज्यादा है. इसी के कारण पंजाब का भूजल स्तर बड़ी तेजी से नीचे जा रहा है. राज्य दो-तीन फसलों के चक्कर में ऐसा फंस गया है कि यहॉं से बाजरा, चना, जौ, मूंगफल्ली, दलहन व तिलहन फसलें लुप्तप्राय सी ही हो गई. इसी फसल चक्र से मुक्ति दिलाने के लिए उन्होंने किसानों के सामने उदाहरण पेश किया. 
श्री. सहाय मौसमी सब्जियों जैसे गोभी, गाजर, मूली, चुकंदर, सेम फल्लि, टमाटर की खेती करते है. इसके साथ-साथ मसाले जैसे मिर्च, धनिया, मेथी, तिल, जीरा व अलसी की भी खेती करते है. खेती में रासायनिक खादों व कीटनाशकोें का प्रयोग बिल्कुल नहीं किया जाता. इसका असर यह हुआ है कि खेतों के आसपास प्राकृतिक वातावरण बनना शुरू हो गया है. श्री. सहाय ने बताया कि जैविक उत्पादकों की मंडी न होने के कारण न तो उपभोक्ताओं को और न ही उत्पादकोंे को इसका लाभ मिल रहा है. लोग जैविक उत्पादों को खरीदना तो चाहते है परंतु उन्हें मालूम नहीं कि यह उत्पाद कहॉं उपलब्ध होंगे और न ही उत्पादक जानते है कि इसके उपभोक्ता कहॉं मिलेंगे. अगर सरकार जैविक खेती के उत्पादों का मंडीकरण करे और मंडियों में इसकी खरीद फरोख्त की अलग से व्यवस्था करे तो राज्य में नानक खेती को काफी प्रोत्साहन मिलेगा और इससे पर्यावरण में भी आशातीत सुधार आएगा. 
कुछ इसी परह की ही खेती कर रहे है संगरूर जिले के श्री. जनरैल सिंह माझी व अबोहर के श्री. आशीष आहुजा. इन किसानों ने बताया कि, आज पंजाब की लगभग सारी भूमि कृषि के काम में प्रयोग हो रही है.  इसके चलते वन्यप्राणियों के निवास सदा के लिए छिन गए और वनस्थल लुप्त हो गए. आज आवश्यकता है वन्य क्षेत्र बढ़ाने और जैविक खेती की, जिसे नानक खेती का भी नाम दिया गया है.* _
साप्ताहिक पाञ्चजन्य से साभार


_

----------

